# SD-Karten



## §Alptraum§ (2. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal Nachfragen, ob von euch jemand weiss, wie eine SD-Karte im inneren aufgebaut ist.

Ich muss dies wissen, denn ich wollte ein eigenes Programm für die SD-Karte schreiben, mit dem Programm ich dann Daten auf die SD-Karte schreiben kann.

Wie muss ich die SD-Karte ansprechen und was für Datenleitungen bei der SD-Karte werden genutzt.

Nachdem ich die Daten auf die SD-Karte geschrieben habe, möchte ich diese Daten selbstverständlich wieder auslesen.

Ich hoffe, dass es hier kompetente Leute gibt, die mir schnellstmöglich helfen können.

 hilft einem auch nicht weiter, da es fast nur Deppen im Netz hat.

Wenn dann findet man Seiten mit "schon geschriebenen Bibliotheken", aber mit keiner gescheiten detailierten Beschreibung.

Cu §Alptraum§


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Unter welchem OS willst du das ganze denn realisieren?
Wenn du Daten auf die SD Karte schreiben und von ihr lesen willst musst du doch eigentlich nicht wissen wie das ganze aufgebaut ist.
Du musst nur wissen wie du die Karte ansprichst und dann kannst du ganz einfach Dateien schreiben und lesen.


----------



## §Alptraum§ (3. April 2007)

Tja, das OS wird selbst geschrieben, da ich in diesem Fall einen Microcontroller verwenden werde.

Der Microcontroller sollte hier ein Atmega 128 sein.

An diesem Atmega128 wird ein GPS Empfänger angeschlossen.

Nun taktet der Microcontroller einen Digitalcode aus dem GPS-Empfänger hinaus.
Ingesamt wären es 4800 Taktzyklen "Zustand 1 auf 0".
Wenn er das entsprechende Protokoll findet, wird dieses Protokoll in den internen Register des Microcontrollers abgelegt.
Anschliessend sollten dann die Daten, welche in den internen Register gespeichert wurden, in die SD-Karte geschrieben werden.

Dieses Protokoll beinhaltet dann folgendes:
- Uhrzeit
- Datum
- Längengrad
- Breitengrad
- Anzahl Satelliten
- und ob die Sendung der Daten erfolgreich war

Diese Daten werden dann einem auch ebenfalls über eine DOTMATRIX angezeigt.

Nachden 4800 Taktzyklen wird dann 1 Stop-Bit zum GPS-Empfänger gesendet, so dass dann wieder neue Daten vom GPS-Empfänger empfangen werden können.


Also ein recht eigenständiges Betriebssystem.


----------



## melmager (3. April 2007)

Dann verweise ich dich mal auf ein andres Forum das sich mit dem Micocontroller befasst - da gibts auch ne Beschreibung und Quellcode für dein Problem


http://www.mikrocontroller.net/forum/4


----------

